# Audi Drive Select



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

Not sure if this has already been posted but is this option really needed? I mean does it help all that much? Also if are you planning to get rims + lower springs should one get the Audi Drive Select or just it out?


----------



## live2skate4me (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (tekieru)*

It's a pretty sweet set up. You can basically customize how the engine, trans, and suspension feel based on your inputs.


----------



## 1_clean_jetta (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (tekieru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekieru* »_Not sure if this has already been posted but is this option really needed? I mean does it help all that much? Also if are you planning to get rims + lower springs should one get the Audi Drive Select or just it out?

x2 i wana know this also


----------



## live2skate4me (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (1_clean_jetta)*

As awesome as it is, i'd do without it if it were my car.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (tekieru)*

I think this is one of those options that you really need to test drive to determine whether or not it is worth the $3,000 asking price.
Drive select seems like a phenomenal concept, but there are two concerns:
1) It is very expensive
2) It is very complex
Part one is a personal issue - if money is no object, go for it. Part two is a bit more difficult to quantify - but without a good extended warranty you may be risking big costs long term.


----------



## live2skate4me (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (Travis Grundke)*

When i was in A4 B8 training before the cars came out, it was so incredibly mind boggeling and complex. I had to read over the SSP(self study program, for those who don't know) like 3 times to fully understand it. Very fancy stuff. And alignments are kinda intence, once the car needs it. Something to think about for long term.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (live2skate4me)*

We have it on our new S5. I like it a lot, but I'm wondering too if someone will come out with a lowering spring for it. The mentions of alignments makes me wonder how difficult even that will be.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Audi Drive Select ([email protected])*

Why would performing alignments be any different vs. a non-ADS car? I thought ADS mainly affected damper rates (not suspension geometry). Or does the adjustable steering speed complicating things?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Audi Drive Select ([email protected])*

That's a great issue that I never even thought of. The sheer complexity of some of these systems is a bit intimidating to me as a potential owner who likes to keep his cars for some time.
Methinks for people who are looking to be longterm owners, an extended warranty will be a must.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have it on our new S5. I like it a lot, but I'm wondering too if someone will come out with a lowering spring for it. The mentions of alignments makes me wonder how difficult even that will be.


----------



## live2skate4me (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (Travis Grundke)*

Yeah, it's exactly that. The steering system is electronic, so an alignment must be meticulously followed in the correct procedure, which involves using the VAS 5052 audi scan tool during the alignment, as well as a few new special audi tools. When i was in training for it, they warned us about following the new alignment procedure precisely to the tee. The use of the scan tool makes it more involved and complicated. And thus, probably more expensive once you're out of warranty.


_Modified by live2skate4me at 3:29 PM 10/26/2008_


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (live2skate4me)*

I've decided to go w/o the Audi Drive Select after all. Tuning the car's suspension myself will be a lot more fun and I rather have less moving parts to deal with.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (tekieru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekieru* »_I've decided to go w/o the Audi Drive Select after all. Tuning the car's suspension myself will be a lot more fun and I rather have less moving parts to deal with.

me too, if tou are getting 18-19" wheels and don't have this option the car will start to disassemble itself if you have a lot of bumpy roads in town, on the other hand having this option is like having 2 completely different cars, with ADS you can suit you mod anytime


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Audi drive select, how good it really works?*

Has anyone got it yet?, would you mind sharing your thoughs? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (27psiBoom)*

Does anyone know if any of the ADS parameters can be adjusted via VAG-COM on non-ADS models?
Specifically:
Throttle response
Steering response
I assume if you put an Auto in Sport mode, it'll quicken the throttle response.
But can you do this with a 6MT?


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (klee)*

no they can't be adjusted via vagcom, if you want to adjust throttle response you will need to flash your ECU with the help of a chiptuner


----------



## toasters (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Audi drive select, how good it really works? (27psiBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_Has anyone got it yet?, would you mind sharing your thoughs? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I went to the Audi driving experience in California to try it out. Its seriously amazing. The difference in handling is unreal. But it really depends on how you drive your car. My family purchased an 09 a4 without the option. The car still handles well and as a moderate driver, it's still good.
If you've got the extra $5k, get it. Otherwise, you'll still be happy without it.
Just my 0,02.


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

*FV-QR*

It's noticeable. Passenger did a blind test and could feel the difference between comfort and dynamic modes. Handling is very noticeable to the driver between these two. Personally for me, if I was looking at the B8, maybe the sports suspension would be fine, but the characteristics between the dynamic mode and a regular sports suspension from what i've read are completely different, so having that, I'd probably splurge on this feature.
There was a graph shared by somebody in the past showing the difference between the two which was useful.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Tanner74)*

I'd also be interested in knowing if the ADS rules out aftermarket suspension. How exactly does it control the damping?


----------



## bauhaus01 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tanner74)*

I just drove the Audi 2.0T Q without ADS and I'm very interested in test driving the car with ADS. The base car handles okay, for most driving circumstances, but the steering is overly assisted, in my opinion. I like the idea of having the option to customize the steering ratios and suspension dampening. I imagine opting for the ADS would make an A4 a much more dynamic driving experience.
Definitely interested in what owners have to say.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bauhaus01)*

In order to use ADS for steering you must get steering assist first, unfortunately it is one of the more expensive features, so you could order ADS for suspension regulation and thottle response only, more benefits much less investment IMHO
ADS suspension require sport springs and shocks, shocks are hydraulics


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (27psiBoom)*

If you are in the United States it's an all or nothing proposition - you can't get specific parts of the system.

_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_In order to use ADS for steering you must get steering assist first, unfortunately it is one of the more expensive features, so you could order ADS for suspension regulation and thottle response only, more benefits much less investment IMHO
ADS suspension require sport springs and shocks, shocks are hydraulics


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travis Grundke)*

Damn that really sucks, so you can't get stronic or affordable ads


----------



## rlarsen (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (27psiBoom)*

You can buy suspension springs for Audi drive select at ABT in Germany
http://www.abt-sportsline.de/e...-1897/


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rlarsen)*

isn't it basically the shocks that are different? if some spring kits fit both with the regular suspension as well as ADS, then shouldn't all springs fit both?


----------



## toasters (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (arc9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arc9* »_I'd also be interested in knowing if the ADS rules out aftermarket suspension. How exactly does it control the damping?

Damping is controlled electronically. The fluid inside the shock is filled with magnetic particles about 6 micrometers in diameter. When electrical current is applied to the shock absorber, the particles align and the damping ratio increases. The larger the current applied, the greater the increase in damping.
This system is connected to a PID controller than monitors feedback from accelerometers and shock position sensors and adjusts the damping ratio at a rate of 1000/second.
This is not something that could be easily retrofitted.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (toasters)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toasters* »_
Damping is controlled electronically. The fluid inside the shock is filled with magnetic particles about 6 micrometers in diameter. When electrical current is applied to the shock absorber, the particles align and the damping ratio increases. The larger the current applied, the greater the increase in damping.
This system is connected to a PID controller than monitors feedback from accelerometers and shock position sensors and adjusts the damping ratio at a rate of 1000/second.
This is not something that could be easily retrofitted.

Are you sure the A4's system uses magnetically charged particles (like the Magnetic Ride option on TT's)? I thought I read in B8 A4 literature that it uses electronically adjustable valving to vary shock behavior.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BMWBig6)*

after driving with the ADS for a few months, I'm convinced its expensive nonsense. 
the dynamic throttle control is basically the same as pressing the gas pedal more agressively.
steering, especially at automatic, is extremely annoying. it will stiffen the steering right in the middle of a fast turn and suddenly you need more force to turn the wheel. I'm wondering if this could even be dangerous in some cases when you're not expecting it and the system decides that you might want to drive "sporty"








the suspension, well, the car is relatively high but the suspension is stiff, it doesn't match in my opinion. having owned 7 coilover equipped cars before the A4, I have to say that I very much prefer them over this type of suspension. the feel is similar, but you get to choose the height.
I'm happy that I didn't pay a dime for the ADS, the car which I bought second has was actually cheaper then an almost identical one without ADS.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (arc9)*

Interesting take on ADS. I have yet to drive an ADS equiipped car, and as neat as it sounds, I'm pretty well certain that it is something I would not play with much after the initial "gee whiz" factor wore off. Similar to the satnav systems in most cars.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travis Grundke)*

The good old Sport Package car handles well enough. No Drive Select = one less thing to break. Not to mention less expense when the time comes to replace the dampers.


----------



## Argelius (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (tekieru)*

Despite all the praise lavished on Drive Select, I would challenge people to do a BLIND test to see if they can really tell the difference between the different modes. Regardless, since the Drive Select resets itself to auto everytime you turn off the car, much of the time I forget to change it to my "custom" mode.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (Argelius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Argelius* »_Despite all the praise lavished on Drive Select, I would challenge people to do a BLIND test to see if they can really tell the difference between the different modes. Regardless, since the Drive Select resets itself to auto everytime you turn off the car, much of the time I forget to change it to my "custom" mode.

I'll take that challenge any day. Having lived with ADS for the past 12,000 miles, I'm acutely aware of each mode and would recognize it easily from the standard and sport suspensions. The differences are noticeable.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (BMWBig6)*

Absolutely agreed, all the settings are recognizable. perhaps the suspension could be challenging to point out on a very smooth road, but on a slightly uneven surface or when cornering you can notice the difference. throttle and steering are easily noticeable.
that said, I still consider it a completely unecessary feature.


----------



## John Thacker (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (Argelius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Argelius* »_Despite all the praise lavished on Drive Select, I would challenge people to do a BLIND test to see if they can really tell the difference between the different modes. Regardless, since the Drive Select resets itself to auto everytime you turn off the car, much of the time I forget to change it to my "custom" mode.

With all due respect, this misses some of the point of the features that are bundled with ADS. The modes aren't the only point-- the other point is getting the Active Steering (varies ratio, not just amount of boost like Servotronic alone) and the adaptive suspension which is bundled with ADS in the US. Those features themselves represent most of the cost; the buttons and the various modes are pretty trivial. The modes just affect how those software-controlled features operate. There are really two questions you should ask, then:
1) Can you tell a difference between the two modes, and
2) Can you tell a difference between the regular Servotronic steering and Active Steering, and a difference between a regular suspension and adaptive suspension (and do you like that difference)?
Some cars and manufacturers will charge you for Active Steering without giving you control over how it works (e.g. BMW's Dynamic Steering). It's also possible to get an adaptive suspension without control over how it chooses to stiffen or loosen, though more manufacturers are including various modes.
Even if you always leave ADS in Auto, it should still handle differently than a non-ADS A4. The adaptive suspension should still, for example, reduce body roll.
Whether you think it's worth it is another thing.


----------



## Speedian (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (Argelius)*

I bought my A4 3.2 exactly 5 months ago today, and I have to tell you, the Drive Select is one of the best features of the car. Still after 5 months every time I select the dynamic mode, I'm surprised at how it changes the driving, the accelaration and the sport feeling. 
It's impossible not to notice the difference, I love it and never buy another Audi without it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lakvan (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Audi Drive Select (Speedian)*

Hi I'm new to Audi and this forum.
I have a question regarding ADS.
Has anyone done coilovers with Audi Drive Select? 
I have a 2010 S5 with ADS (dealer threw it since my car that was originally ordered without ADS awhile ago had issues). The car I ended up with came with ADS and I still paid the price originally negotiated...good for me, right? 
I really do like the noticeable throttle response and steering in the different modes. They are truly noticeable and make the driving experience change at the press of button. I do not really notice a difference in the feel of the suspension though. Maybe I need to take corners harder!








Anyway, I feel like the car looks like it's on stilts...just too high. I bought a set of KW coilovers, but haven't installed them yet. Maybe I was a little trigger when ordering the kit. Now i'm considering sending them back or selling them given the ADS dillema. 
What say the experts? I assume I will lose the dampening features in the suspension, which I don't really feel anyway right now. Will coilovers affect the steering too?


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

I realize the above question is a year old, but since this topic shows up in searches concerning ADS and aftermarket suspension, I thought it would be good to have a reply here. 

shortly put, its very difficult to put coilovers on an ADS equipped car. 

the shocks are connected to the ADS system and disconnecting them results in an error and warning light in the dash. to my understanding, there is no way to bypass or override this error, even if you are an Audi technician and have all the tools, the computer simply won't allow it. 

however, the shock adjustability seems to be the only thing you'll lose if disconnecting the shock. I disconnected the shocks and test drove my car, and the rest of ADS still functions; I was able to adjust the steering and the throttle response. but there is no way to get rid of the massive warning light.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

In the U.S., ADS requires the Prestige trim, which together put you a couple of grands short of a P+ *S4*. That to me is insane. now if you want to do coilovers for an A4, something you can probably skip for the S4, then you end up paying even more than for an S4. Unless you are enamored with all the toys of the Prestige package, what is the point?


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

agreed.

I never would have purchased ADS myself, but I bought the car second hand and it was actually slightly cheaper than an identical one without it.

afterwards, I realized I should've gone for the other one..


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

I haven't done any research yet but I can't see any reson you can't swap out the entire suspension. Yes, you'll get fault lights but that's it. My M3 has EDC and KW makes an emulator so you can swap out the adjustable shocks and not get a fault light. I'm sure by now someone has to make something that will do the same for the S4.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

thats correct, the problem is that the fault light takes up a good part of the large display (a half screen sized yellow image of a shock absorber that doesn't go away), which will become quite annoying over time. you wont be able to view certain thing on the display that are usually there. 

additionally, in countries where vehicle inspections are somewhat strict, a huge warning light will certainly cause problems. this of course varies by where you are located, but I know for a fact that it wouldn't pass inspection here in Finland and would thus not be road legal. 

so far, I don't believe any manufacturer has a solution to bypass this, Audi has made it fairly difficult with their modern systems.


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

I understand what you're saying. My M3 has a similar system and replacing the shocks will cause a similar fault that takes up just as much room in the display and on the iDrive screen as well as cause the car fail a TUV inspection here in Germany. What I'm saying is that if it can be resolved in an M3 I can't see why it can't be done on an A4/S4. The only reason I can think of that it might not have been done yet is demand. FWIW, if anyone has something it would be KW. Give them a holler.


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

Anyone know if this system adjusts the throttle to stay open while left foot braking in the snow? Our A4 cuts the throttle, and will cause understeer in a corner in slippy conditions---not good for sure!

This may be a nice feature to disable the dreaded throttle cut.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

quality_sound said:


> I understand what you're saying. My M3 has a similar system and replacing the shocks will cause a similar fault that takes up just as much room in the display and on the iDrive screen as well as cause the car fail a TUV inspection here in Germany. What I'm saying is that if it can be resolved in an M3 I can't see why it can't be done on an A4/S4. The only reason I can think of that it might not have been done yet is demand. FWIW, if anyone has something it would be KW. Give them a holler.


I checked KW earlier this year and they didn't offer anything, but now I asked them again and they have actually just recently come out with "cancellation kit" for the B8 A4 :thumbup:

I will probably go ahead and order one along with coilovers then


----------



## iamaudi (Apr 30, 2008)

*ADS - Lowering*

I really do like the Drive Select option - granted it is a little spendy I think it is worth it. You can put lowering springs on with Audi Drive Select as well as wheel spacers. As long as you don't put coilovers on or change the shocks you are fine.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

as I just mentioned in the post above yours, KW now offers a kit that makes coilovers possible. I will be purchasing one soon.


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

I didn't think it would take them long once they figured out the BMW system. They're probably very, very similar. :thumbup:


----------



## so gti (Jul 8, 2002)

kw does offer a "coilover spring kit". 
it basically uses stock dumper and swap only springs. 
But you can adjust the ride height. 

it can be installed on none-ADA cars. pretty cool.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

I wonder how well the ADS shocks would handle and last with lowered springs though, particularly if set very low.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

just to update, I've now installed the KW cancellation kit (piece of cake) along with a set of H&R coilovers on my B8 A4, and everything works like a charm :thumbup: 

the product no. for the KW kit is 685 10 144. its a bit hard to find info on it, but any dealer should be able to order one. 

for those interested, this is what the units look like (taken from the installation manual):


----------

